# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  آلرقصه الاخيره على ايقاع هذا الالم mms - sms ّّ

## ليلاس

*السسسلام عليكم ..*

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس

.

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## كــاريس

بجد حلوين

تسسسسسسسلمييي

----------


## أمل الظهور

مجموعه روووعه 

يسلموو ليلاسه 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ليلاس

> بجد حلوين
> 
> تسسسسسسسلمييي



*الله يسسلمك غنااتي ..*

*الأحلى حضووورك ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> مجموعه روووعه 
> 
> يسلموو ليلاسه 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه



 
*ربي يسسلمك و يعآإفيك حبوبهـ ..*

*الروووعهـ هالتوـآإجد ..*

*منورة..]*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سلمت يدينك خيتوه 

موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*مشكوووره ع العبوور الجميل ..*

*منورة..}*

----------

